# CYCLE RACK



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

We have a Fiamma 2 bike cycle rack,  i`ve travelled with one bike on it, 8) but now want to buy the wife a bike to.Whats the safest way to carry a second bike i.e is it best to strap the second bike to the first or buy a special bracket,which i`ve seen on multible bike carriers.Or is there another safer way to secure the second bike :roll:.


Ric.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

If you have a two bike rack you should have all that is necessary to carry two bikes. Have you got one of the upper arms missing?

Have a look at one of the sites selling Fiamma and see if you have it all there, if not you can buy the bits separately.

Hope this helps,

John 8)


----------



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

There are no arms missing John  ,just wondering the best way to secure the second bike safely,its the old type cycle rack. I`ve got to secure the bikes from straps which are not attached to the bike rack 8O .


----------



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

There are no arms missing John  ,just wondering the best way to secure the second bike safely,its the old type cycle rack. I`ve got to secure the bikes from straps which are not attached to the bike rack 8O .


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

i think what Wanderer007 is thinking is how does he make it more secure

well i have a two bike rack on my M/H and use it all the time

what we do is use all the normal straps and clamps and so on but also use the bike locks to double secure everything down

how we do that is rap the wire based (but plastic coated) lock around the last bike and the bike rack struts but this is only for peace of mind

if we didn't do that it would not be a problem cus the straps and grips that come supplied are enouth to hold them tight anyway

hope this helps


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wanderer 
I am not trying to hijack your post but wondered if anyone could help me rather than start another bikerack post.

We are getting a new van in April and wonder if there is a bikerack available that doesn't require any drilling to the van. It is a Ford Transit High top base vehicle.

Does anyone know of a clip on one or would a towbaw mounted one be better.

Jana


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

try here jana

http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/erol.html#3959x0&&

http://www.caravanadditions.co.uk/acatalog/Van_Bike_Racks.html

riggy


----------



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Riggy,
I`ll try what you suggest,sounds as if you`ve got your bikes very secure,thanks for the information  .

Its ok Jana ,sorry never heard of the kind of bike rack you require,must be one out there though, that will cater for your needs.

Ric.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Jana

The problem with bike racks on Transit High Tops is that the bikes virtually eliminate the prospect of seeing through the van. I have therefore a towball fitted Thule 971. Look on their website-excellent quality and free for life spares which came in useful for me when I hit a rut in the road travelling through Barcelona.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

just a thought Wanderer007 

when you buy the second bike i take its gonna be a female bike
if so halfords sell a fake cross bar for girls bikes so you can attach the bike more secure using the fiamma fixing bar that attaches to cross bars 
a bit like what u do now

cus a girls bike dont have a crossbar then this will give you this option

i dont use this device i attach to the seat stem and always have the male bike put on last cus its bigger and holds the little bike tight

just a thought


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Gelathae

Will have a look on their website. We find the rear view fairly restricted anyway so aren't too worried. The lack of any unecessary holes very important.

Sounds as if we are all going to be a bit healthier with all this cycling going on lol.

Jana


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Cycle Racks*

Hi As an ex racing cyclist I would secure the second bike with a strap to the frame of the rack. In the absence of solid bars And Fasten all wheels with straps to the rack.

Secondly I would take two chains or wires through the wheels and frames round the rack. Not to hold the bikes on but to try to prevent them being nicked. I have seen wheels taken out of bikes fastened to railing by a strap rpond the bike frame and a secure item , vis a fence or road sign

You cant stop someone with bolt croppers taking the bikes but .......the pinch it quick & away types are put off


----------



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all your help  ,i`m going to Halfords today to buy a ladies bike and any necessary spares,shes on about a tandem now though  ,no chance,wants me to do all the cycling uphills 8O .

Ric.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Hey Riggy thanks for that tip on the crossbars, I use a Witter Bike Rack on a towbar and that will certaiinly open the options up on loading, will go and have a decco, thanks for the info


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

we changed our bikes about 5 years ago, and opted for both to have crossbars, makes securing the bikes much easier, and I never ride ina skirt anyway it's just a question of getting used to a different way of getting on and off. Initial problems of the 'oops, what if I have to get off quickly' variety soon wore off.
As for rear vision, we rarely use rear view mirror, find the side mirror smuch more effective.

8)

ps also find the back rack comes in handy as extra drying frame when empty!
pps if you want to see a really flash bike rack check out 
http://tinyurl.co.uk/lpak


----------

